# What is in my Smok TFV4????



## WIkus Roos (5/7/16)

Hey everyone

I'm totally new at this got my RX200 MOD a week back and I got the SMOK TFV4 to go with this mad MOD....

I have been playing around with this thing changing coils and setting temperature and and and....
so as you know the RX200 has differant temperature settings for TI, NI and SS coils.

so my question is, what type of wire is in my smok tfv4 q4 coil?


----------



## RichJB (5/7/16)

Found this online:
*
TF-Q4 (quadruple coil)*


Patented Quadruple Coil Head
High Quality Kanthal
More E-liquid Delivery Efficiency
Work with 100% VG
0.15Ω (40w-140w)
So you'd set the mod to Wattage mode and then adjust watts rather than temps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## moey0208 (5/7/16)

Hi there. The q4 coil contains kanthal wire..it can not be used in temp control as yet.


----------



## WIkus Roos (6/7/16)

Thank you. I appreciate your help!!!!!!


----------

